# Zina - Arabian Foal Due - Guesses?!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, I'm uber excited for this baby to come! Unfortunately, I still have until May BUT... I thought it'd be fun to see what people guessed colour wise. 
She's had one foal before, a bay colt who was by a grey stallion.
Her sire is a chestnut just like her, and her dam was a chestnut.
The stallions sire is a chestnut based grey, and he's out of a bay dam. 
So far he's thrown a grey colt and chestnut filly. 

She is a sabino rabicano. He has tons of bird catcher spots, and has thrown sabino (large belly spots). 
So... I'm hoping for a filly, a bay version of Momma with a belly spot. So I'll probably get a solid grey colt. LOL 
Anyone wanna guess?! 

Here is Momma:






































And Daddy:




























And Momma's big belly!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful! I am not a color person, but i will guess there will be foal that we will be pulling our hair out for.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a sucker for a beautiful bay, so I'm gonna second your guess, WSA, but a colt instead of a filly. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm no good with guesses......especially when color is involved, but my guess is it will either be a filly or a colt, it will have hair and four nice straight legs!:lol:

Can't wait for 'it' to arrive!!!:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm a sucker for a beautiful bay, so I'm gonna second your guess, WSA, but a colt instead of a filly. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ssshh!!
We're doing a filly dance... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'm no good with guesses......especially when color is involved, but my guess is it will either be a filly or a colt, it will have hair and four nice straight legs!:lol:
> 
> Can't wait for 'it' to arrive!!!:wink:


Three legged would be interesting...LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Three legged would be interesting...LOL


Hahahaha no no!!! Well.....you could name it Tripod I guess?:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hahahaha no no!!! Well.....you could name it Tripod I guess?:lol:


LOL
I actually like that name.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Ssshh!!
> We're doing a filly dance... :lol:


Nonononono! See, if it's a colt, you can send it to me! :-D :lol: Especially if he's got Momma's chrome and shade. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Nonononono! See, if it's a colt, you can send it to me! :-D :lol: Especially if he's got Momma's chrome and shade. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually... if I get a bay version of Momma, I'd probably keep him as I don't know if Daddy is going to recover as a breeding stallion... But if it's a grey, you can buy him. :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I say filly, but I say grey! Or chestnut. LOL! I don't know but, I am excited for a foal watch!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I actually like that name.


Ok if it's a girl call it Muppet, if its a boy call it Tripod


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok if it's a girl call it Muppet, if its a boy call it Tripod


Uuummm....... LOL


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Grey filly is my guess! ;-) Either way happy and healthy foaling to you and your gorgeous mare!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll send filly vibes your way ;-) But I'll go a bit out of the ball park and say a bay/brown filly... Do you know the specific genes they carry?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Uuummm....... LOL


Don't like my names? Huh? :twisted:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jacqua Stud said:


> I'll send filly vibes your way ;-) But I'll go a bit out of the ball park and say a bay/brown filly... Do you know the specific genes they carry?


No, I don't. Colour isn't really THAT important so I haven't bothered testing. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Don't like my names? Huh? :twisted:


Well..... For a long legged red head maybe.... :lol:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

WOOT I love this mare!

Bay filly, 4 white socks, blaze. Ummm I'm saying no belly spots *ducks*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> WOOT I love this mare!
> 
> Bay filly, 4 white socks, blaze. Ummm I'm saying no belly spots *ducks*


:evil:

I can do that, though.... LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, since color hasn't been tested I will guess either a bay or black sabino filly with stockings 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

> No, I don't. Colour isn't really THAT important so I haven't bothered testing. LOL


Fair enough  I was just wondering. I have to say though, the guessing is my favourite part... No I lie, seeing the baby for the first time is my favourite


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Well, since color hasn't been tested I will guess either a bay or black sabino filly with stockings
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like your thinking!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jacqua Stud said:


> Fair enough  I was just wondering. I have to say though, the guessing is my favourite part... No I lie, seeing the baby for the first time is my favourite


Curiousoty may win out if he makes it as a stallion, though! I know with my other guy I can only get chestnut or bays, so he is easy. LOL

I hate the waiting part... I want her to pop it out right now! Playing with baby the first day is definitely my favourite!


----------



## Jacqua Stud (Feb 8, 2013)

Kudos on the waiting! Sometimes I wish there was a cheat in real life, like in the games you pay x amount and everything speeds up and is automatically done. Oh well lol. 
Baby playing is the best thing EVER. I tried explaining how wondeerful it is to my non horsey friends, and all they had to say is they don't like the ponies and prefer them when they grow up into horses. *face palm*


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I CANNOT believe that you would torture me with a foaling thread that I have to wait SO long for lady.

for shame.

but im gonna go with your original guess, but a colt...ive seen ALOT of colts this year and not many fillies


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I say a chestnut colt with very minimal white. Now I do hope you get the colour and sex of the foal you want. Since you do want to tease the rest of us and make us hold our breathe for the next two months this will be our revenge. LOL Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> I CANNOT believe that you would torture me with a foaling thread that I have to wait SO long for lady.
> 
> for shame.
> 
> but im gonna go with your original guess, but a colt...ive seen ALOT of colts this year and not many fillies


I actually wouldn't mind a bay colt like momma either....LOL

You're telling me about the wait... :shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> I say a chestnut colt with very minimal white. Now I do hope you get the colour and sex of the foal you want. Since you do want to tease the rest of us and make us hold our breathe for the next two months this will be our revenge. LOL Shalom


If I had a tomato, I would throw it at you. :lol:


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I say a bay colt with lots of chrome


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabianws you have a very very strong arm if you can hit me with a tomato.
Canada to Texas in one throw now that is a super power. Im scared of you. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> WSarabianws you have a very very strong arm if you can hit me with a tomato.
> Canada to Texas in one throw now that is a super power. Im scared of you. Shalom


I was an awesome pitcher when I was playing baseball. 

So, Reed's first filly out of a sold mare this year is a bay sabino. So his base colour is bay, not chestnut. Got my facts wrong.

four more weeks!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We're getting boobies!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

For reference, this one was taken yesterday:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at that HAIR!! Oh, yeah, that's right .. you're in CANADIAN Texas..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol and Winter won't seem to leave around here either... hopefully it's warming up for you guys down south at least.

I'm going to guess a Bay filly with tons of chrome and a belly spot... that eventually greys out. :grin:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Look at that HAIR!! Oh, yeah, that's right .. you're in CANADIAN Texas..


I brought my hairbruah outside yesterday... You shoulda seen the hair flying! 
I was bruahing Rythm and so.much hair was falling off it looked like I clipped her! Lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Lol and Winter won't seem to leave around here either... hopefully it's warming up for you guys down south at least.
> 
> I'm going to guess a Bay filly with tons of chrome and a belly spot... that eventually greys out. :grin:



I LOVE your guess!
Except.for the greying out part......lol


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Since we are playing, I think the foal will be brownish-bay with bay and grey mane and tail...like "Corporal". There will also be a blaze and one stocking.
Do I get a surprise prize from horsey toyland if I'm right?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Gray colt, born chestnut with high whites and a big blaze


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I vote a solid buckskin colt, with of course three legs  Kidding, I say a bay colt with high white socks and a blaze that is then brought over to my place


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Pictures taken yesterday.. She is a little chunky.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ThePaintGirl said:


> I vote a solid buckskin colt, with of course three legs  Kidding, I say a bay colt with high white socks and a blaze that is then brought over to my place


I might have to keep it then....LOL


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

A LITTLE chunky . . . :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you sure there's only one in there? Wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Pictures taken yesterday.. She is a little chunky.


AHHH!! Too cute of a picture! Giant beach ball with legs and a pretty head! She looks fat and happy


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

EliRose said:


> A LITTLE chunky . . . :lol:


Okay... FAIRLY chunky. :lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She's plum fulled up wit TREAYSURE!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Are you sure there's only one in there? Wow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep! LOL
Weird thing too, is that this is only her second foal (first was a colt four years ago now) and she's a BIG mare - about 1200lbs and 15.2hh. So I'm guessing baby is...big. :-o


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BrieannaKelly said:


> AHHH!! Too cute of a picture! Giant beach ball with legs and a pretty head! She looks fat and happy


Or a couple beach balls... LOL
She is definitely fat. Pregnancy hormones must be kicking in cause she gets very crabby with me poking and squeezing her looking for milk and feeling for baby kicks. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> She's plum fulled up wit TREAYSURE!


Hopefully filled up with a big bay filly like momma... bay filly like momma... LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

:shock: She does look like a beach ball with legs!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Two more pictures of my happy little princess.
:lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

This baby has got to have some legs on it! She is so beautiful and plump !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think so! Momma is 15.2 and Daddy is 15hh so it should be a fair size filly!
I'm gonna keep saying filly. LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She looks like she swallowed Rem whole :shock:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

FGRanch said:


> She looks like she swallowed Rem whole :shock:


Phahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Bahahahahaha FGR!!!!!!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I just keep looking at the pictures! I've never seen a mare that big. It's so cute but I feel so sorry for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

My guess is chestnut fully with chrome that greys out. 

Shes got some great bone for an arab. I am just in love with all of your horses! How's the stallion healing come along? I feel like I haven't seen much around the forum about him in a while (although maybe I've missed it lol)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Two more pictures of my happy little princess.
> :lol:


OMG, bet she wallows like an old clipper ship when she walks! HAAAAAAAAH! LOOK OUT BROODIE UNDER SAIL!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OMG, bet she wallows like an old clipper ship when she walks! HAAAAAAAAH! LOOK OUT BROODIE UNDER SAIL!


LOL
She had a brief carrer as an endurance horse and she is usually pretty catty on her feet. 
I went for a walk out back yeaterday and Zina, Jaden,.and Affection followed me. Affection is 26 and was way ahead of her. LOL
Course, she did have to take some detours to fit in between some.trees...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> She looks like she swallowed Rem whole :shock:


She isn't THAT big! 
LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

amp23 said:


> My guess is chestnut fully with chrome that greys out.
> 
> Shes got some great bone for an arab. I am just in love with all of your horses! How's the stallion healing come along? I feel like I haven't seen much around the forum about him in a while (although maybe I've missed it lol)


He is doing good! Not out of the woods yet, and even though my vets said it was slim to none, I'm still trying. Got him another type of anti inflammatory, and I'm.seeing some progress. I guess I should update his thread tomorrow!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I just keep looking at the pictures! I've never seen a mare that big. It's so cute but I feel so sorry for her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I feel horrible! I don't even want to carry around a seven pound baby let alone... that thing she has in there! LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> She isn't THAT big!
> LOL


Oh yes she is!! I should take a picture of my overdue mare and you can compare...she is much smaller.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> I feel horrible! I don't even want to carry around a seven pound baby let alone... that thing she has in there! LOL


It's about this time in their pregnancies that I start feeling guilty for having bred them, LOL!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Guess who is on foal watch?!?!   

Her milk went from yellow honey like to white so we are getting so close! 
But of course she would - it's supposed to storm for the next two days!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Exciting! Hopefully the weather doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Guess who is on foal watch?!?!
> 
> Her milk went from yellow honey like to white so we are getting so close!
> But of course she would - it's supposed to storm for the next two days!


LOL, when the storm is at its worst or the power goes out........


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
That's exactly when it'll happen, Pat! 

We've gotten three inches of snow in the last hour. Completely insane. :shock:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck!! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh no for snow! I'm ready to see this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on Zina!!!

Sorrel filly with lots of white!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She isn't eating anymore - she's doing circles, kicking at her belly, starting to lay down and then gets up and generally looks like she is so ready to pop this thing out! 
I sure want me a chromed up filly, but I'll take a colt. LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It'll be a looong night......;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> It'll be a looong night......;-)


Aahhh, I know!
I've been inside for ten minutes and I feel like I've already missed everything! I better not have. :shock:
I gotta head back out. LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a built in foal alert....I get a severe case of butterflies in the stomach about 15-20 minutes before foaling. At least I used to, many moons ago. Worked three times in a row;-)


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm crossing my fingers that I arrived just in time for a cute foal, and left all the waiting to you guys, lol


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby baby


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Checking in to see if we have a foal...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Nada.
She keeps looking over at me like I'm an alien. Good thing she isn't a mind reader. :-|


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Midnight check = nothing...


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Darn it! I even delayed sleep to hear this! Its midnight over here. Wait, WS please don't kill me! I have no right to be complaining about losing sleep do I?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians after waiting weeks for the 3 foals I have I feel your lack of sleep.
Good luck and sleep will come undisturbed again. Soon hopefully. Shalom


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Anything new?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well the last two nights the hourly check, the lack of sleep, and she gives me...... A bloody headache! As miserable as she is with that load, she is hanging onto it. Usually they go 48 hours after white milk but she is gonna be one of THOSE mares. 
*grumbles*

I have physio and doc appointments till mid afternoon so the bag will probably foal while I'm gone. :-|


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

she's just waiting for you to leave... wave nicely as you drive away ... *waves*


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sooooo typical. After three nights of no sleep you go and get coffee, come back and there it is....


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

cant wait to see this one!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians they dont like company!!!
I do checks and I still miss 80-90% of the births. Go figure. Shalom


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hoping your bundle of joy arrives soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well,.she wasn't even bad enough to foal while I was gone. 
Has anyone had a mare hold out this long after white milk is being produced? 
She was supposed to be my good girl!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Bad mare!! Hoping she gives it up soon!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well,.she wasn't even bad enough to foal while I was gone.
> Has anyone had a mare hold out this long after white milk is being produced?
> She was supposed to be my good girl!


Well looking at her size, she's probably scared to death!!! :lol::shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I would be, too, Lisa! LOL
So, progress - tonight we've had lots of kicking, tail swishing, and she has been down and groaning. She is up currently but I think tonight is the night. It's 11:30pm now - hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not a color person at all, however is there any chance she will throw a bay colt with those 4 stockings like she has? If so, would he be for sale?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I am not a color person at all, however is there any chance she will throw a bay colt with those 4 stockings like she has? If so, would he be for sale?


Very possible for a bay with chrome. Daddy was a bay before he greyed out, I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sire was a bay becore greying, and the dam is out of a bay mare. 
I haven't decided yet if this one foal will be for sale... What I'm hoping for is.something like Momma for a replacement for the sire in case he cannot breed again - BUT.... I do have four others coming so it is hard to say. It is possible this foal will be for sale.. lol
He has thrown two bays this year to outside mares, both with four high stockings and big blazes. Which is why I think I will get the grey colt! That being said, there are a lot of Arabian breeders that think the *Ecaho line is best in grey for prepotentcy.
She is still just eating... Ugh, she is driving me nuts!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I miss having foals around, but I don't miss sleepless nights at all.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I miss having foals around, but I don't miss sleepless nights at all.


lol, same here
I guess I was lucky with my foals. Moms had all signs right out of the book. First one was a surprise, tho. Momma didn't wait until dark. She pushed the colt out 20 minutes before lunch feeding....so she could eat it all, I guess. 
The others all came within 3 hours of showing discomfort.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians, at least she is showing you signs of the coming event.
Lady didnt even bag up completely.
I send you tidings of sleep and an easy birth. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welllllll????? Is it below zero yet? Are the winds howling yet? Do you have huge snow drifts yet?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll go with any good crazy last winter storm haha!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Morning, how are we progressing?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It seems I spoke too soon... darn. I was hoping to get out of all this anxious waiting, lol...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... I give up! LOL
Apparently she was acting out labor but she is still holding tight. FGRanch and I are having a test to see which one of our mares goes the longest! 
Now this foal watch thing is overrated. I'm tempted to saddle her up and see if I can squeeze it out.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

So she was only positioning him/her then....hmm......could be any day now....or not....;-)


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Well... I give up! LOL
> Apparently she was acting out labor but she is still holding tight.


My mare did this too on April 25th, the whole deal I thought "this is it!", but alas she has still yet to have this baby. I'm thinking she just doesn't want to share my love lol. Vet says all is fine and hopefully a foal in the next two weeks. Of course her day 365 is in the next two weeks. Must be a mare conspiracy this year. Happy foaling and hopefully we all have happy healthy foals on the ground soon enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Still no news. Technically she could go another 2 weeks at least so... I thought I would just get lucky. Nope! 
Hasn't been any change with her, either. Maybe she is just fat...LOL


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Alright Zina, Toya beat you to it! Your turn to give it up now. ;-)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

WSarabians i am going to say a prayer for you so hopefully this obstinate foal takes pity on you and arrives soon.
lack of sleep will make you ask the question "Why do I own this ungrateful female dog and her incestous offspring ?" just not that nicely.
that foal will arrive and you will get some sleep.
so let me remind you that once the foal is here all those mean thoughts you have been repressing will go away. Until next year. Shalom


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Whoa I am so late to the party, I'm surprised I didn't miss it!

I'm going bay colt and I want to see some chrome on that sucker! :lol: Bring it on, Zina!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Zina I am tired of waiting...get that baby out NOW!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Come on mare


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> WSarabians i am going to say a prayer for you so hopefully this obstinate foal takes pity on you and arrives soon.
> lack of sleep will make you ask the question "Why do I own this ungrateful female dog and her incestous offspring ?" just not that nicely.
> that foal will arrive and you will get some sleep.
> so let me remind you that once the foal is here all those mean thoughts you have been repressing will go away. Until next year. Shalom


Until next year! You have be pegged right now. Next year I may make someone do my Foal Watches for me! And I still have four more to go...
My only consolation is that she looks down right miserable. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Whoa I am so late to the party, I'm surprised I didn't miss it!
> 
> I'm going bay colt and I want to see some chrome on that sucker! :lol: Bring it on, Zina!


I'll take that too! LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Is she looking any closer? More progress pictures please


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Still no baby. She is right at her prime so any day now would be nice!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well... Zina gave birth to huge, gorgeous grey/bay sabino colt. Unfortantely it was not meant to be and the lil guy did not make it. Mom seems to be making a great recovery emotionally, and we're just waiting for the vet for a complete flush and antibiotics if needed. Rough day here. :-(


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh my...I'm so terribly sorry:-(

Any idea what went wrong?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

sorry to hear that WSarabians.
The others that are due will surely be an added joy. Shalom Donald


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh nooooooooooooooo ....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that. I was really looking forward to seeing Zina's foal. Hope both you and Zina are okay and that Zina recovers quickly *hugs*


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH **** HONEY! I'm so sorry to read this. Nature can be a right beyotch some days.


----------



## txlovemyhorses (Jan 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! Hugs and prayers going your way!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that - big hugs from me:-(


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh nooooo...Im so very sorry to hear that...hope mamma is doing well...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So so sorry, yet again it shows that foaling time is not all cute babies and fluffy cute pics, there is always heartbreak as well.

It is just incredibly unfair when sometimes the idiots with their unplanned mutts fare better than the well planned, much wanted and well cared for pregnancies.

((((HUGS)))

For sure you are due for a change of luck, because life just keeps knocking you down just now.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh crap! I am so terribly sorry! *hugs*
Poor Zina, I hope she recovers quickly from her horrible loss as well as you too.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Hoping Zina and you have a quick recovery. That's a real bummer.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope you an Zina recover quickly.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I hope Zina recovers quickly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry WS,  *hugs to you & your mare.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'm terribly saddened by your news, WSA! Sending healing vibes your way. Hope Zina makes a full recovery.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry, hope Zina recovers quickly. :-(


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You've had just about the worst luck I can imagine. As you know I am very sorry to hear about Dina. Please stay strong Steff. And remember that I am here for you if you need, just like you are for me. We are all here for you through this very hard time. I know how hard it is, remember we lost our first foal too. Be thankful that you didn't have to make the decision weather to keep him alive or end his suffering. I love you


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear the little guy didn't make it. As FGR said, you have many people here offering love and support, and try not to feel alone. We feel for your loss and are here if you need us..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry to read this WS. You've certainly had a rough year. They say bad things happen in 3's... so car accident, your stud's injury, and now this. For your sake, I hope the rest of your year is nothing but good things!!

Oddly, this hasn't been a good foaling year for a few people I know. A friend of mine has lost two foals this year, both for reasons beyond her control. She ended up sending one of her mares to be a nurse mare for an orphaned foal.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this tragic news. My deepest condolonces to you.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to read this WS. You've certainly had a rough year. They say bad things happen in 3's... so car accident, your stud's injury, and now this. For your sake, I hope the rest of your year is nothing but good things!!
> 
> Oddly, this hasn't been a good foaling year for a few people I know. A friend of mine has lost two foals this year, both for reasons beyond her control. She ended up sending one of her mares to be a nurse mare for an orphaned foal.


This is very true.. dd things have been happening.. freak accidents with foals and mature horses, breeding issues, mares not ovulating, etc.. My Vet says it has been a very weird season in varied situations.. 

So sorry you've been affected..


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm sorry for your loss  Poor Zina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words. Zina has been a real trooper - probably took it easier then I did. Vet gave her a clean bill of health. She figures it's just mother nature. A foal of hers did the same thing - came out fully formed but a still born - I did not opt for an autopsy on the foal, but she figures either birthing or developmental issues. 
I know of three other breeders that have lost foals within the last month. It's been a tough year for a lot of people so far. 
I'm crossing my fingers for the rest of my lil ******s that are coming and will be out there 100% of the time, whether they want company or not.


----------

